# Yashica minister-D



## lachjor (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi, just wanted to ask if anyone knows how much my Yashica minister-D camera is worth?

Looks the same as this one here - Yashica Minister D-HighGrade Vintage 1967 Rangefinder (eBay item 250779745622 end time 03-Mar-11 21:50:49 AEDST) : Cameras Photo

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## IanG (Mar 13, 2011)

It's not worth very much at all unfortunately, less than $15 US, I can buy them for £5 in the UK at camera fairs.  Sorry to disappoint you, those Hollywood prices are a scam, that sellers notorious for it.

They were excellent cameras great lenses it's better tobuy some film & use it.

Ian


----------



## gibson_es (Mar 26, 2011)

not sure if this helps, but i just got one at goodwill for $5, and have seen a few listings for them online, 3-4 were around $45-$50 shipped, but they were in amazing condition, and i dont know if they actually sold at that price or not.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 27, 2011)

I sold one on ebay for around $30.


----------

